# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  "тоже" и "также"

## RavinDave

Вообще говоря, объясните мне, пожалуйста: какая разница между словами "тоже" и "также"?

----------


## SSSS

It seems to me that the difference is the same as between _too_ and _as well_...

----------


## Kirill2142

> Вообще говоря, объясните мне, пожалуйста: какая разница между словами "тоже" и "также"?

 В принципе одно и то же, хотя не везде. Зависит от того, где ты их употребляешь.
Например в предложении: "У магазина стоял Вяся, его родители, а также его друзья." ты не можешь использовать "тоже".

----------


## RavinDave

Ах, это просто вопрос стиля, да?  Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## SSSS

Не совсем... 
ТОЖЕ [не смешивать с сочетанием местоимения «то» и частицы «же»].
1. _нареч._ Равным образом, так же, как и кто-чтон. _Ты устал, я т._
2. _союз._ То же, что также. _Ты уезжаешь, а брат? Т._
3. _частица._ Выражает недоверчивое или отрицательное, ироническое отношение (прост.). _Т. умник нашёлся! Он поэт. Поэт т. (мне)!_ 
ТАКЖЕ, _союз._ Выражает добавление [не смешивать с сочетанием наречия «так» и частицы «же»]. _Он не возражает, мы т. согласны._

----------


## Vincent Tailors

too and also

----------


## petro

Тоже is used when the relating the same thing to a different subject. 
I.e. 
(Миша) - Я хочу тебе писать!
(его друг) - Я тоже хочу. 
In English, we'd say "I want to write!"  "I do *too*." 
But, in English we'd say "I have a Dodge...and a Chrysler, *too*."
Тоже couldn't be used in this instance because you've got the same subject.

----------

